# Youngdon hits 13,000 Posts !!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratualtions Don !!! Keep them "stories" coming !! LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanked him on the other post BUT should have figured you would have this,HA!!!

SO -- Thanks again YD, our cornerstone.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats Don! Always great to read your posts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys, you all make it fun and interesting here.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats Don I look forward to your posts as well.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW YD! 13,000? Congratulations!...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go Don, I too look forward to your posts and your call making adventures.

p.s.
I'll try not to be so gullible to your stories....it was a good one though...LOL

Thanks for supporting all of us on here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks treehugger...errrr Mike !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LMAO........I'm going to have to get a new hat....I hope all the groups and manufactures I financially support don't find out....LOL


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Keep it coming Don. I enjoy your post!

And congrats!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

it don't seem that long ago that you were at 10000 post, keep on going.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dang ! I can't believe you old guys can even count that high..LOL Congrats Don and I'm sure you'll double that soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys ! I appreciate you all, and your knowledge of what we love. You guys are what makes Predator Talk what it is...The best forum on the web


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HAS IT WORKED ?

And I'm sorry only 4751 of those have actually been about a gun.....the other two ? .........you know !!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of information that you have put out there to help others, keep going we all have a lot to learn from you!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Barry, I hope I can live up to your expectations.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

How many is that per minute, YD?

Thanks for your stabilizing influence.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done Don! Always look forward to your anecdotes. Keep the coming.


----------

